

Remotely Change the Display on an HP Printer to ascii art with telnet. - cubo
http://deandunbar.tumblr.com/post/86285691921/remotely-change-the-display-on-an-hp-printer-to-ascii

======
trillcode
Does this work on all hp printers?

